# Plumbing gone wrong!!!



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

He said it passed inspection:laughing::laughing::laughing:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Dt6wRkeMVtE


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

holy crap, look at that waste arm 

and i like the angle stops on rough-in stage, hey let's save some time and put the stops on now, WTF


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

How many ways can thee fail inspection, let me count the ways!

LOL, that is a classic right there.


----------



## germanplumber (Sep 13, 2011)

I like that 2x1 1/2 coupling on the top of the tee

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Plumbing Zone


----------



## WHTEVO (Mar 16, 2011)

Haha! So wrong.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

In comments he said it passed inspection. He might be right, most inspectors I know wouldn't know enough to identify any problems in the job. 

Was it just the camera angle or did that vent look like it was running down hill after it passed the toilet connection?


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Not only done wrong every which way but it would have been easier to do it correctly.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll admit I don't have any experience with "basement" plumbing, but I was
just wondering how's anyone gonna get a snake into that POS job when
it is all backed up. I did notice that he said it passed inspection with the
"town", I think this was a very small town, no? :laughing:


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

BigDave said:


> I'll admit I don't have any experience with "basement" plumbing, but I was
> just wondering how's anyone gonna get a snake into that POS job when
> it is all backed up. I did notice that he said it passed inspection with the
> "town", I think this was a very small town, no? :laughing:


I live in a small town, that is no excuse! He would have to tear it out and try again!


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

THAT didn't pass inspection !!! Not even in Arizona would that pass. He must have had a home inspector check it for him !!!


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

that's lovely....And he was so proud of his master piece!


----------



## gname78683 (Aug 10, 2012)

Bahahaha this made my day! It appears as though he was hoarding pvc scraps then decided to put em to use.. oh my damn! Im still cracking up


----------



## sburntx74 (Aug 13, 2012)

130 PLUMBER said:


> He said it passed inspection:laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Dt6wRkeMVtE


Ignorance is bliss!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

He says it passed, funny thing though, I saw no inspection tags anywhere. Seems he would have been proud enough to make sure he got it in the vid too. Sorry, this failed,,,,period.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Is that 1 1/2 PVC under ground?? That guy made some videos on oil burners, he should stick with that..😱


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> holy crap, *look at that* *waste arm*
> 
> and i like the angle stops on rough-in stage, hey let's save some time and put the stops on now, WTF


 






He ran 1 1/2" from a wye under the slab up to pick up his lav. I counted (5) wood studs along the wall. Assuming 16" c-c, that's 80". Then add a few more inches to the p-trap of the lav. He's at about 7' in developed length from point of vent to his trap with an 1 1/2" drain line!.......:blink:


----------

